# How?; do i paint baseboards/ carpeted



## bsa_bob (Oct 31, 2010)

I have dark red carpet in our hallways. How do i keep the paint on just the baseboards........... and not on the carpet.I mean is there a Better way to do this than ?..........well any ways better than me spilling white paint on the carpet. I was thinking "frog tape" ?Any suggestions.i am grateful for. bob s


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

very, very carefully
frog tape would be an expense not needed, if you need tape just get regular masking tape


----------



## bsa_bob (Oct 31, 2010)

chrisn said:


> very, very carefully
> frog tape would be an expense not needed, if you need tape just get regular masking tape


 
thank you Chrisn :thumbup:You don't think frog tape would work good?That was the first thing i thought of bob s


----------



## Blondesense (Sep 23, 2008)

I used a piece of stencil plastic cut to about 3" x 14". I'd position it over the carpet, paint, _wipe the plastic off_, reposition it, repeat. Don't forget the wipe the plastic step or you will transfer wet paint.
It wasn't quick, and there may be better ways, but it worked for me.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Blondesense said:


> I used a piece of stencil plastic cut to about 3" x 14". I'd position it over the carpet, paint, _wipe the plastic off_, reposition it, repeat. Don't forget the wipe the plastic step or you will transfer wet paint.
> It wasn't quick, and there may be better ways, but it worked for me.


Ayuh,.... I've done 'bout the same thing with a 4"x whatever piece of tin sidin' trim piece...

It was stiff enough to sorta bury into the carpet, 'n I just slid it along as I cut in the paint...


----------



## michaelcherr (Nov 10, 2010)

Tape will not work. Generally the carpet needs to be compressed down, paint the trim, then release the carpet. My weapon of choice is a taping knife, or a really wide taping knife depending on the pile of the carpet.


----------



## bsa_bob (Oct 31, 2010)

michaelcherr said:


> Tape will not work. Generally the carpet needs to be compressed down, paint the trim, then release the carpet. My weapon of choice is a taping knife, or a really wide taping knife depending on the pile of the carpet.


I tried the taping way. Was not the way to do it! i have to go back now...with a red or burgundy felt tip pen. and color in the white spots Chrisn idea wasn't good the tape relaxes and the paint moves to the carpet.OOOOHHH WELLL!!!:whistling2: jmo

PS I have a 18"{ wallpaper smoother] .i think may do the trick.has a plastic handle on the backside of the tin.or whaever it wil.work great...nothins perfect in this area of trim painting bob s


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

I did say if you NEED tape, I did not say to USE tape, sorry for the confusion.


----------



## mbryan (Apr 10, 2011)

Slide something under the base such as a knife or cardboard or paper... Then paint. If you get paint on the carpet don't touch it. The surface tension in the paint should keep it from soaking into the carpet. Then you just clean it off the top. 

Why are you painting the carpet? Use some water and mild scrubbing action to remove it.


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

I've used a scrap piece of vinyl siding.

Cut the nailer off and you have a nice, LONG, piece that can slip under the baseboard, so you don't have to keep moving it as you go.

Paint, paint, paint, slide it along as far as needed, paint, paint, paint, then pull the piece of vinyl out, take it outside and clean it off with a garden hose (if using water base paint) so it's ready for the next area.


Works a LOT better than a drywall taping knife, wallpaper knife, etc, etc.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

They actually make a sheet metal knife for this. Or do like my dad used to do, and keep a piece of rectangular sheet metal, to place between the baseboard & carpet, to protect while painting. You paint a section, move the knife over, repeat.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

A good brush and a steady hand is the best way( easiest anyway)


----------

